# big leaf maple



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

some LJs have been asking if i have some wood, well here is some pictures to e4njoy. let me know if intrested they are all to be sold. The wood was waxed ends and air dried for 700 days. Thanks Stockmaker


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

How much for #5? All pretty, but that caught my eye.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi robert, sent to you 30.00 thats to your door. If contact me with your address


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

That works for me. PM sent to you


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank You robert happy wood working.


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

How much for #4?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

groy87 its 30.00 to your door. Thanks for looking.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Groy87 thanks for ordering some wood. happy building.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

groy ordered some pieces of wood , just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

How much for 7?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Triumph1, # 7 to your door 20.00, let me know if that works Thanks for looking, stockmaker


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

It's cool…works for me.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

everyone that got wood its all mailed out today, Thanks again…Stockmaker.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

hi everyone ,I still have this northwestern maple to still move. All 700 days air dry, ready to work with.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

still have these to sell if intrested


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

#1?


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

No 6?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

mporter whatis your zipcode? Blackcherry whats yours? Thank you Stockmaker


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Blackcherry #6 is 1 1/2 in thick is that ok?


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

65201


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

mporter number 1 to you is 40.00 will that work? Thank you Stockmaker


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

stockmaker money in the mail thanks for such a wonderful purchase…drooling to get my mitts on it…BC


----------



## tommyinVA (Apr 13, 2012)

How about #1 and #3 to 23233? Can you tell me what they would be if I bought both or if I bought individually?


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Tommyinva #1 sold sorry didnt take it off fast enough. But # 3 to you would be 25.00 let me know if that works for you.


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Blackcherry i cant wait til you get it either….lol


----------

